# HDADD



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 1, 2009)

"My nephew has HDADD - High Definition Attention Deficit Disorder. He can hardly pay attention at all but when he does it's really really clear."

~ Steven Wright


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 1, 2009)

:lol:  I think I may have that too...do you have a forum for that?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, we need more forums   Maybe 30 more should do the trick :funny:


----------



## NicNak (Jan 1, 2009)

:rofl:  Good ol Stephen Wright!

Gotta love him.  He comes up with the funnies things.


----------

